# Cold/Chest infection during labor?



## mrsbailey8

Im 40+2 and i noticed yesterday that i have some chest congestion and when i cough its a wet sounding cough and i can hear the congestion breaking up...im freaking out that this will effect me if i go into labor....

Is it dangerous to go into labor when you have a cold/chest infection? Has anyone been through this?


----------



## shinona

Not dangerous but get yourself to a doctor for some antibiotics as soon as possible. You need to feel as well as possible for labour.


----------



## Daisydog

I had an awful cold when I went into labour. It wasn't dangerous to me or my baby but I've got to admit I think it did have an impact on how I coped because all the calm breathing techniques I'd practised were pointless because my nose was so blocked nothing worked!! 

Plan for labour while you are poorly, how will you manage the symptoms etc so that you feel prepared but fingers crossed it will have cleared up before hand. 

It might be worth seeing your doctor to check if it is a bacterial infection but if it's viral which most cold/coughs are then antibiotics won't make the slightest difference to getting you better but they might end up killing off enough of your 'good' bacteria to give you thrush which is already more likely in pregnancy.

Hope you feel better soon :thumbup:


----------



## jasminejo24

ive got a terrible bunged up nose and am coughing up some nasty mucous (sorry tmi lol) seems like a lot of women get it when pregnant see your doc tho for peace of mind and maybe they can get you something to help even if it is just a normal cold. im sure lo will be fine and i hope it goes away before your big day!


----------



## freckleonear

I had a cold when I gave birth to my daughter. Usually I suffer terribly from colds due to narrow sinuses but I hardly noticed it thanks to labour and recovery. :haha: My daughter did catch the cold but had it mildly.


----------

